# Picture of 69 Convertible windshield header



## MrAllthat (Dec 9, 2011)

Can someone post a picture of how the whole windshield header, vinyl strip, convertible top hold downs and sun visors go together. I bought my car taken apart for paint and have the parts but can't find a good close up picture of how it all goes together. Thank you for your time!
-Brett


----------

